# Wedding Update



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Well the wedding was yesterday and it went beautifully. I spent a lot of time worrying beforehand for nothing!







I have been doing very well again since replaying the HT sessions so logically I knew everything would be fine, but logic never seems to win out when my anxious feelings take over.Thanks to all for your support. And I had a really great time, too!Barbara


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BR, that is great it went well and you had a really great time, that's fantastic.







This is a good thing to hear.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Whoo Hoo! So Glad to hear this, Barbara... I knew you would be fine.


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Thanks so much for all your help and support. You guys are fantastic!


----------

